# We're not too far behind the Yanks........



## The Reptile Outlet (Oct 11, 2007)

We're not too far behind the Yanks in the way of designer snakes. For years they have lead us, even in morphs of our own native pythons. It's about time we caught up to them......

To those in the know, there are already a few "designer" BHPs being bred here in Oz. I know of nearly a dozen Blackheadeds that share similar traits to this particular animal but due to the risk of theft, most people are very quite about having such animals. The owner of this python has kindly allowed me to post this one picture only. Enjoy!



To the few that have seen this snake in the flesh, your comments are more than welcome but the owner would appreciate your tight lips as to their identity.....


----------



## bump73 (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW!!!

now thats different


----------



## mines bigger (Oct 11, 2007)

thats stunning, i love it, any pics of the head??


----------



## Khagan (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice, but whys it have to be hiding its head? XD


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 11, 2007)

Where's its head? Would be good to see what it looks like.


----------



## Deano (Oct 11, 2007)

Impressive, thanks for sharing…………..


----------



## snakeitup (Oct 11, 2007)

mmm very nice, and pics to show the animals head?


----------



## pepper (Oct 11, 2007)

That's gorgeous !!!! How was it bred ? like every one else would love to see the colur of its head or could u tell us what colour it is


----------



## luke.r.s (Oct 11, 2007)

interesting - and all celebritys try and hide from the photographers this one has just suceeded


----------



## ozianimals (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow very nice.................What type of snake is this ??????????Is it a BHP with unusual markings????????


----------



## dickyknee (Oct 11, 2007)

would have been far more impressed if i could have seen its head ..


----------



## Radar (Oct 11, 2007)

To all you people wanting to see its head, thats obviously why its so valuable, IT DOESNT HAVE ONE!!! 
Its fed by IV, and there's never any mess. Now that is a cool snake


----------



## bitey (Oct 11, 2007)

we win imo


----------



## mrmikk (Oct 11, 2007)

Very, very nice


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 11, 2007)

WOW :shock:

I'm with the "i want to see his head' group....


----------



## Clairebear (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh i see it's a blackhead cross woma only because you can't see it's black head (if it exists which we're still negating) it will unheaded woma python


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh and those in the know would know that it is the ueropeans not the yanks who we are chasing when it comes to aussie snake morphs :lol:


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 11, 2007)

It's a pretty impressive snake in the flesh, one of the best BHP's I have seen. It's head looks milky, very similar to a BHP in shed.


----------



## tempest (Oct 11, 2007)

That looks amazing... as per all the other comments though, if only we could see the head to truly see what it looks like... I think we'd all be most grateful if the owner allowed you to post another pic with his/her head showing! I'm not sure I'd like it as much once I see it's head though... something about a solid white head could freak me out lol :s


----------



## Brettix (Oct 11, 2007)

rednut said:


> To all you people wanting to see its head, thats obviously why its so valuable, IT DOESNT HAVE ONE!!!
> Its fed by IV, and there's never any mess. Now that is a cool snake


LOL,VERY GOOD.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cockney red (Oct 11, 2007)

*At the risk of going too far out on a limb, i'm saying its head will be'BLACK'!!!!!:shock::shock::lol:*


----------



## Retic (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes I agree, in the flesh it is an outrageous looking snake and no photograph comes close to doing it justice. It looks as though it has become a albino, obviously that isn't possible but it's the only way I can describe it's look.
I do agree though it's the Europeans that have the jump on us.


----------



## cockney red (Oct 11, 2007)

*Call me old fashioned, but i like my snakes how they slithered out of the bush. Not in fancy dress.*


----------



## jay76 (Oct 11, 2007)

love it


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 11, 2007)

cockney red said:


> *Call me old fashioned, but i like my snakes how they slithered out of the bush. Not in fancy dress.*



You wouldn't if you saw any of these snakes in the flesh. They smash the natural colours.


----------



## Retic (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree, I've never really understood that sentiment. 'Natural' snakes look great but great can be improved upon.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 11, 2007)

cockney red said:


> *Call me old fashioned, but i like my snakes how they slithered out of the bush. Not in fancy dress.*


 

These hatch regular, and slowly morph to this colouration.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> These hatch regular, and slowly morph to this colouration.



I'm dubious if this has the Michael jackson disease. The snakes i have seen with this disorder generally have a few normal colour scales scattered around. I can see the darker patches but it doesn't look like the other MJ snakes. Maybe paradox albino? But then why not show the head, pink eyes would prove it.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 11, 2007)

The snake went through the "Michael Jackson" phase. It is just the extreme end of it.


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Oct 11, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> Oh and those in the know would know that it is the ueropeans not the yanks who we are chasing when it comes to aussie snake morphs :lol:


 
Yeah, we're all lineing up for Piet's pretties.

Yanks......http://www.splitrockreptiles.com/htm7/blackheads_breeders.html


----------



## Retic (Oct 11, 2007)

The snake isn't albino, paradox or otherwise, it started normal and slowly 'morphed' into what you see. The head is sort of cloudy, not black or white but sort of milky. 
In that photo it was the snakes choice not to show it's head 



waruikazi said:


> I'm dubious if this has the Michael jackson disease. The snakes i have seen with this disorder generally have a few normal colour scales scattered around. I can see the darker patches but it doesn't look like the other MJ snakes. Maybe paradox albino? But then why not show the head, pink eyes would prove it.


----------



## junglepython2 (Oct 11, 2007)

So is that one of the calico snakes then Jonno?

Very impressive.


----------



## Retic (Oct 11, 2007)

They have some beautiful snakes at SplitRock, check out the BHP's especially 'Olivia'.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 11, 2007)

Yeah, it's similar to the animals held by Bob Whitey and Steve Cato, but they really are in a league of their own. One of the reasons I am so fond of them is that they aren't of mixed locale like some of the stranger or more vibrant looking snakes - they are pure, locality specific morphs.


----------



## cement (Oct 11, 2007)

yeah its alright, its different.
Would this be an inheritable trait?


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 11, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> Yeah, it's similar to the animals held by Bob Whitey and Steve Cato, but they really are in a league of their own. One of the reasons I am so fond of them is that they aren't of mixed locale like some of the stranger or more vibrant looking snakes - they are pure, locality specific morphs.



So how old is this one?

I take it you know the owner.


----------



## pugsly (Oct 11, 2007)

Wow, spectacular indeed.

Ive seen a few crazy Calico ones around, old Scarffy has a ripper, but that is in a league of its own!


----------



## Nikki. (Oct 11, 2007)

:shock:Two words :

MIND.:shock:.:shock:.:shock:.:shock:.:shock:.BLOWING Its so pretty :shock: i wonder how much its worth


----------



## MrSpike (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Boa, 

I'm certain I know who the owner of that snake is, just from the pics. Might want to tell them to change where they take their photos, for security reasons.

I'd also like some pics of the head aswell if possible.


Kane


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice indeed. The pattern on the snake looks very familiar.


----------



## Vincent (Oct 11, 2007)

I had two baby's i bought off a well known Victorian breeder that turned out like this one around 2 1/2 years old. They started changing at around a year and half old and took roughly a year to end up like that one. I swapped one to a mate for a very nice adder and $200. The other i sold to another bloke for $600. That will make a few python people cry.There's quite a fair few of them out there.


----------



## Retic (Oct 11, 2007)

and like I said the photo really doesn't do this snake justice at all. I have seen quite a few of the calicos but this is way better. It really does look like an albino. 
Kane, it's only possible to retain a certain level of animosity in this game, it's unfortunate anyone even needs to. 



pugsly said:


> Wow, spectacular indeed.
> 
> Ive seen a few crazy Calico ones around, old Scarffy has a ripper, but that is in a league of its own!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Oct 11, 2007)

+1on the "i wanna see the snakes head",head or the snakes not real LOL


----------



## RevDaniel (Oct 11, 2007)

nice looking snake


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 11, 2007)

rednut said:


> To all you people wanting to see its head, thats obviously why its so valuable, IT DOESNT HAVE ONE!!!


GREAT. a shovel proof snake


----------



## krusty (Oct 11, 2007)

whats left to say but O my god thats a nice BHP......i would love one of them.


----------



## cris (Oct 12, 2007)

Fuscus said:


> GREAT. a shovel proof snake



:lol: good call, a snake like that would kill far more elapids than some stupid redneck could ever dream of killing anyway(if it was in the wild). If weird mutations are the aim of this hobby i would like to distance myself as much as possible. As for comparing to yanks, most Aussies are far to cowardice for that, no offence to those who that doesnt apply too(you would know who you are).


----------



## GrumpyTheSnake (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't know where it came from... but I took this photo from another thread somewhere here on APS.. 

For all of you who wanted to see what an albino head would look like!!!


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 12, 2007)

not a fan..... i might change my mind if we saw its head... but i doubt it!!! nowhere near my cup of tea!!


----------



## Retic (Oct 12, 2007)

COWARDICE : refusal to confront a reasonable degree of fear or anxiety. That sentence makes no sense. 



cris said:


> As for comparing to yanks, most Aussies are far to cowardice for that, no offence to those who that doesnt apply too(you would know who you are).


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 12, 2007)

How much is a snake like that worth? I mean I know anything is worth what someone is willing to pay...
But if the going price for a GTP is around 6-8grand... what about this one?


----------



## Retic (Oct 12, 2007)

It's virtually impossible to put a value on a snake like that or indeed any other interesting or unique animal. It's a magnificent animal and isn't the result of cross breeding, it's a naturally occuring morph.


----------



## Kyro (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow Happy, your friend is very lucky to have that stunner on his hands, that is a very pretty snake I think it's extremely sad that people that own unusual & beautiful specimens of reptiles in Australia have to keep it a big secret from everyone due to theft & jealousy. From what I can see & I could be completely wrong, but this doesn't seem to happen in other countries & I think that plays a huge part in why we are way behind Europe & the US.


----------



## cris (Oct 12, 2007)

boa said:


> COWARDICE : refusal to confront a reasonable degree of fear or anxiety. That sentence makes no sense.



Yanks on average are far more brave than Aussies. No idea why i said that(dont remember typing it either), probably something to do with being extremely drunk :lol:


----------



## Retic (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up Cris (sort of), yes alcohol will definitely do that


----------



## Lucas (Oct 12, 2007)

wow. A headless snake:lol:


----------



## salebrosus (Oct 12, 2007)

cockney red said:


> *Call me old fashioned, but i like my snakes how they slithered out of the bush. Not in fancy dress.*



It's a nice looking animal but if i am going to own a BHP, it's because i want it to have a Black head and look like a BHP should look.

Still a nice animal though,

Simone.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Oct 12, 2007)

This particular snake, unlike other "calico" BHPs, changed from an impressively light looking "normal" BHP to what you see in the pic in one shed. The breeder of this python also has other calico BHPs but they are totally unrelated to this line. They took 6mths to change, all going through a motley stage. This particular python never experienced the usual "motley" stage. The lines of this snake can be traced back to locale specific grandparents, no "out-crossing" was done to achieve this morph. Other siblings from this line show unusual colours and traits also, one of which looks nearly identical to this white BHP (before it's transformation). This snake will be paired with either the father, of the near identical sibling, if the sibling changes that is. 

As you can imagine the waiting list for offspring from this line is quite long. A tight group of us from this site are lucky enough to be on it. Now all we have to do is play rock, paper, scissors to see who pics first..........


.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Oct 12, 2007)

boa said:


> Yes I agree, in the flesh it is an outrageous looking snake and no photograph comes close to doing it justice. It looks as though it has become a albino, obviously that isn't possible but it's the only way I can describe it's look.



For sure Ash, alot prettier in the flesh

........Rock........, Good ol' rock, nothing beats that...


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Oct 12, 2007)

I choose paper!


----------



## The Reptile Outlet (Oct 12, 2007)

Then I guess I have to go scissors.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 13, 2007)

hahaha i choose to get them for free from a mate in sa who breeds them and piebald bhps.

As said theres a few of those animals getting around atm and a few other bhp morphs as well, good to see we have some cool morphs here in oz and not just in europe and the states.


----------



## krusty (Oct 13, 2007)

i would love to get on that list and i would even sell some of my womas if i had 2 so i could get some thats how much i want one as i love my womas to death.


----------



## Hetty (Oct 13, 2007)

Jonno from ERD said:


> I choose paper!



Dynamite for me :lol:


----------



## Varanus1 (Oct 13, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> hahaha i choose to get them for free from a mate in sa who breeds them and piebald bhps.
> 
> As said theres a few of those animals getting around atm and a few other bhp morphs as well, good to see we have some cool morphs here in oz and not just in europe and the states.



Piebald Bhps? are you serious? your not just talking about "motley" looking calico's? Mate, I need to see some pics, otherwise I can't possibly believe you!

pm me if you like, otherwise i'm pretty sure everyone else on here would love to see these snakes!

Cheers,
Trent


----------



## the_brad (Oct 13, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> hahaha i choose to get them for free from a mate in sa who breeds them and piebald bhps.
> 
> As said theres a few of those animals getting around atm and a few other bhp morphs as well, good to see we have some cool morphs here in oz and not just in europe and the states.



do you mean proper piebald? or once similar to the calico that just look piebald?


----------



## Retic (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm assuming Rob means calicos, I have certainly never heard of piebald BHP's here or overseas.


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Oct 13, 2007)

can we seee a head pic or not


----------



## viridis (Oct 13, 2007)

Get in line Den, Jonno , Ash and the rest of you clowns. I clearly have first dibs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn southerners...........................

Seriously though, I highly doubt that there are any more bhps in Oz that are this far along the designer path.

Hats of to the owners of these BHP's they deserve it.

Nick


----------



## Retic (Oct 13, 2007)

Agree 100%, I have seen the animal and there is to my knowledge nothing that comes close. It is far nicer than the calicos.


----------



## cris (Oct 14, 2007)

I really dont get the point behind this stuff, a bit of food dye and any reptile could be turned in to a far supperior fashion accessory than any freaky "morph" :|


----------



## ihaveherps (Oct 14, 2007)

cris said:


> I really dont get the point behind this stuff, a bit of food dye and any reptile could be turned in to a far supperior fashion accessory than any freaky "morph" :|



You also think that Aussies are cowardly compared to Seppo's... So most of us are on a different wave-length.


----------



## cris (Oct 14, 2007)

ihaveherps said:


> You also think that Aussies are cowardly compared to Seppo's... So most of us are on a different wave-length.



To be honest im not actually a biggot and dont judge ppl on what country they are from, i was actually trying to take a shot at the idea that we are competing with US in some sort of "morph" producing sport, it just didnt come across that way(due to being drunk as i explained and having poor language skills). My statements about bravery where simply stupid counter biggotry based on what i have heard from various Australian military ppl and only meant to compliment the bravery of US soldiers rather than being against Aussies, hence the disclaimer that was intended for those of us who are willing to stand up for what they believe in. I will repeat again just a poorly expressed attack on the idea of a US vs Aussie 'sport' of making morphs. Then again perhaps i was looking too far into the meaning behind the thread.

You are probably right in saying most are on a differant "wave length" to me though(care heaps...)


----------



## maculosis_mandy (Oct 14, 2007)

That's an mazing looking pattern and colouring on that snake. Surely there must be a pic of the head. It's a BHP, their heads are so unique, we need to see this one or why put the first pic on.


----------



## python_princess (Oct 14, 2007)

The snake can't show it's face on the internet it's trying to keep it's identity concealed.


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Oct 14, 2007)

python_princess said:


> The snake can't show it's face on the internet it's trying to keep it's identity concealed.



its a dentist


----------



## tempest (Oct 14, 2007)

MoreliaMatt said:


> its a dentist



Haha Matt, I was thinking the same thing  :lol:


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 14, 2007)

seriously! and not the calicos no.
Not as pieballed as the balls but quite large white patches on them.
Dont have pics of them and couldnt post them if i did as only a handful of people have seen them and thats the way he wants it to stay atm. Trust me they are out there.


----------



## the_brad (Oct 14, 2007)

well thats nice to no! i hope you get some good 1s of him then..


----------



## Varanus1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Ok Rob, I'll take your word for it. However, to be completely sure that these are "piebald" Bhps, then they need to at least comply with the two following requirements:
- The trait is a simple recessive one (it is inheritable, and breeding a piebald to a normal will produce hets),
- At least some of the babies that are born out of het parents and all of the babies from piebald parents will exhibit the trait STRAIGHT out of the egg.

If not, they cannot really be called piebalds, and should go under the name of some other morph (which is still interesting none the less).

Cheers,
Trent


----------



## Tatelina (Oct 14, 2007)

Den said:


> As you can imagine the waiting list for offspring from this line is quite long. A tight group of us from this site are lucky enough to be on it. Now all we have to do is play rock, paper, scissors to see who pics first..........


Why brag?


----------



## Retic (Oct 14, 2007)

What does that mean ?



Tatelina said:


> Why brag?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 14, 2007)

to be honest i wouldnt know if they are true pieballeds or not, thats just the closest name i could think of for them. They may not be, and are as you say another type of morph.?


----------



## Khagan (Oct 14, 2007)

Tatelina said:


> Why brag?



Why not? Are people not allowed to be happy/proud?


----------



## Varanus1 (Oct 14, 2007)

TrueBlue said:


> to be honest i wouldnt know if they are true pieballeds or not, thats just the closest name i could think of for them. They may not be, and are as you say another type of morph.?



Thats fair enough mate, and I guess time will tell as to what morph they prove to be, seeing as it often takes a couple of generations to develop and understand these new mutations. As much as I would love for these snakes to turn out to be true piebald, I actually would be more interested if they were a new or different colour mutation, particularly if it was unique to Bhps. 

Cheers,
Trent


----------



## scout (Oct 14, 2007)

The sad thing about it is, these UNUSUAL morphs have to be hidden away. This is probably why we are so far behind other countries. Could you imagine what could be around if breeders could get to all the different colour variations that are hidden in exclusive collections. The ones that are only available to people in the click.


----------

